# Dyed, Stabiilized, Splated Maple Group Buy-CLOSED



## jedgerton (Feb 29, 2008)

Update 3/20 - Packages shipped (including the one to Canada!).  Shipping costs were exactly as expected.  Let me know when they arrive.

Update 3/19 - Order received today!  Everything was present and accounted for.  I will ship the pakages out by Friday at the latest.  They look great and I'm sure they will make some great pens.

John

Update 3/10 - Order placed, sending the funds tomorrow.  The order was for 88 blanks where the total with shipping comes to $3.22 per blank.  It looks like $3.25 per blank will be just about right!  Will advise when the blanks arrive.

Update - Last day to order is Sunday March 9th!  Not many orders yet so please get them to me if interested.  John

OK Folks, Lou convinced me to run a group buy on some beautiful spalted maple blanks from SWOA.  Actually, Lou gave me a lot of good information and since the blanks I bought in his last group buy with these folks turned out so nice, here goes!

The offer on the table is for 3/4" square x 5.25" dyed, spalted maple blanks in a great variety of colors (see chart below).  The blanks are in stock and available for immediate delivery at a selling price of only $3.00 each.  There will be shipping costs so read on for the final prices and usual group buy terms.






Here is what I'm proposing for the pricing:

$3.25 per blank + $1.50 (fee's above $3.00 are to cover shipping to me)
$4.60 shipping to you for up to 16 blanks
$8.95 shipping to you for up to 48 blanks
Insurance at actual USPS rate if you request it
Paypal fee of 3% of total + $0.31 (applied to grand total)
These shipping rates are for within the United States only.  I will do international shipping for those who will research the actual costs and provide me with all of the necessary information.  Thank you for the posts regarding shipping costs to Canada.  I also cannot be liable for any issues associated with customs or other issues associated with these shipments.

I'll keep this buy open until March 9th and I'll place the order on March 10th.  I will consider accepting money orders from those who really don't want to pay the paypal fee's but I can only order that which is fully paid for by the end of the day March 9th.

I think that just about covers it.  Anyone with group buy experience that has advice for me on these terms or anything else associated with this buy, all advice is welcome and appreciated!

John


----------



## rlharding (Mar 1, 2008)

John, I don't think any research needs to be done for Canadian mailing.  Many other sellers have posted the prices and they don't change just like your don't. Your 4.80 in US is $9.0 to Canada.  Your Shipping of your box @ $9.00 as I recall is $23 to Canada.

I get peeved when people say that they are not going to ship out side of the US.  There is a whole world on the other side of your borders and Canada is even on the same continent.  The only research you need to do is pick up the phone and ask your post office how much the flat rate envelop costs to send to Canada and how much does the flat rate box -size cost to ship to Canada. I am told that the form you need to fill out takes about 1 minute.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 1, 2008)

Heck you would think this wasn`t an INTERNATIONAL forum![V]


----------



## BigShed (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> 
> John, I don't think any research needs to be done for Canadian mailing.  Many other sellers have posted the prices and they don't change just like your don't. Your 4.80 in US is $9.0 to Canada.  Your Shipping of your box @ $9.00 as I recall is $23 to Canada.
> 
> I get peeved when people say that they are not going to ship out side of the US.  There is a whole world on the other side of your borders and Canada is even on the same continent.  The only research you need to do is pick up the phone and ask your post office how much the flat rate envelop costs to send to Canada and how much does the flat rate box -size cost to ship to Canada. I am told that the form you need to fill out takes about 1 minute.



I can but agree, imagine how we fare in Australia. It can be very frustrating doing business with US companies, some don't want to ship outside the US at all, others charge so much extra that it makes it uneconomical.
This is despite USPS being such an efficient organisation that offers a flat rate 4lb box to Australia for $US11.00, which usually arrives inside a week.
This morning I was quoted about $US30 to send a 2lb article to Australia, this exceeded the cost of the article!
Then there are those that just flatly refuse to ship outside the US, Arizona Silhouette being one of them, they must lose a lot of business because of that!
But there also some very good examples, one of the best being Bear Tooth Woods, Ernie looks after overseas order very promptly and his communication is second to none.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yep, I can guarantee that shipping to Canada costs: 

$9 for a flat rate envelope - 4 pound maximum 
$23 for a flat rate box - 20 pound maximum

The customs form is about the size of a business card, and asks about three questions...and if you say 'gift', it rarely has a problem with customs...

So, since you asked for advice....If you're not going to ship outside the US, say so in the title of the posting, NOT at the very bottom.    Better yet, as it's just as easy, just go ahead and include us continental neighbours...

Edit: Thanks for editing to include internationals!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 1, 2008)

Another shut-out to Canada. Oh, well


----------



## jedgerton (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the information folks.  I amended the shipping information and I'll do my best to ship to any country that will allow.  The only requirement that I have is that it will be up to the interested parties to provide me with all necessary information and funds to make the shipment.

Please don't think of me as being hard to get along, I just don't have any experience with shipping internationally and I want to insure I can do what I commit to doing without letting anyone down.

John


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank you, John. You're not hard to get along and "we" are thankful for allowing us to participate with your GROUP BUY. May it be a successful exercise.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks John for opening the group buy for members outside the US!


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Mar 2, 2008)

Is this figured and spalted or just spalted?


----------



## Rudy Vey (Mar 2, 2008)

Would be nice  to see a few turned blanks.


----------



## denaucoin (Mar 2, 2008)

I am good for one each of the following blanks,  

Ruby Red
Merlot
Jade Green
Hunter Green
Teal
Magenta

Total of 6 blalks, please send me a pay pal invoice,  Thanks Dennis


----------



## jedgerton (Mar 2, 2008)

Brewmeister,

Good question.  I'll find out because the color chart they provided is for box elder burl.  I'll find out what I can about this spalted maple product.

Rudy,

I'll see if they have any photos of this material turned.  If so, I'll post them here.

Dennis,

PM sent with total.  Thanks.

John


----------



## denaucoin (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks I sent PayPal money to your account.  Dennis


----------



## jedgerton (Mar 4, 2008)

Brewmeister,

I checked with SWOA and the blanks are not figured.  They are of course spalted but I asked about whether they might be burls or curly and they aren't.

John


----------



## NMDoug (Mar 7, 2008)

John:

Here is what I'm proposing for the pricing:

$3.25 per blank + $1.50 (fee's above $3.00 are to cover shipping to me)
$4.60 shipping to you for up to 16 blanks


Would you please clarify the following:  Is it 3.25 per blank and then an additional 1.50 for the entire order, plus shipping.


----------



## jedgerton (Mar 7, 2008)

Doug,

Yes, its $3.25 per blank + $1.50 (no matter how many blanks).  Then you will need to add shipping costs (to you) as well as Paypal fees.  I'll be glad to give you the total for any number of blanks you are interested in.

John


----------



## NMDoug (Mar 7, 2008)

John:

Thanks for clarifying.  

Can you give me a total for 12 blanks.

Doug


----------



## jedgerton (Mar 7, 2008)

Doug,

The total would be $46.76 assuming shipping in the US.

John


----------



## BruceK (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi John,
I got my package of blanks today.  They look pretty good!  Thanks alot for doing the group buy.


----------

